# No Norris!



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Moochie Norris was left off the playoff roster Thursday by the New York Knicks, who decided to keep Allan Houston active despite coach Lenny Wilkens' guess that there's a 70 to 80 percent chance he won't play!

On Houston:

"On a scale of one to 10 that he won't (play), seven or eight," Wilkens said. "But I won't say, 'No' for sure. I'll have to see him and be comfortable that he can contribute and we're not hurting him. I'll have to be convinced of that, and that's a decision we'll make as we go." 


Wow- I think this is STUPID


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I bet Moochie is happy about that after he had been playing good.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

1. Aren't playoff rosters made by the General Manager?

2. Does this mean the Knicks have more faith in a turnover prone essentially rookie PG than a vet?

3. Isn't Weatherspoon on Houston's playoff roster?

4. Does this mean Marbury can't afford to get in foul trouble?

5. I guess it doesn't need to be said either way, but if Marbury gets hurt, the Knicks are most certainly dead.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

That's pretty dumb if true. Norris has been playing very good as of late and the thing with him is that he's a decent three point shooter (averages .345 for the season which isnt much to write home about but it's better than average I suppose) and when the Knicks need a 3 to tie the game with 5 seconds left, he would have been a good option to put onto the court alongside the other sharpshooters. Guess Wilkens doesn't get that. Whatever. We'll still get swamped like 4-0.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

**** that, starbury is going to go off, and houston who has missed what 10 games until this season will show up if the series will get close.


Moochie deserved a roster spot, but I'd like to think Lenny has a plan and that's why he chose who he did.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Thank god moochie isnt playing. Frank deserves it more, and he is the better player.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

im guessing, that dermarr did make the 12 or no??

the 3 ir guys for me would be IF HOUSTON CAN PLAY EVENTUALLY

1. othella
2. trybanski
3. shandon

we can say these three honestly suck, but if houston gets in trouble we are screwed. but if houston can be healthy this is three guys we REALLY DONT NEED!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

notice, that two of the three ir guys i would have taken are " layden" guys and not " zeke" guys. the only guy zeke got on tht ir would be trybanski


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Shandon starts he is on the playoff roster. Othella, Cezary, Moochie arent on the playoff roster.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Moochie on IR with Frank off is right. It's just plain right.

I like Moochie's energy, but he's NOT money. Frank and Marbury on the floor together works much better, and if Marbury goes down, I'd much rather have Frank running the attack.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Actually i think everybody overlooked something.

We're a lot likely to see Penny spell Marbury at the point for 3 minutes than we are to see Frank get off the bench.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Perhaps, but Frank showed himself well his last outing or so. I think the death of his mom has a lot to do with his lack of PT, and he might be coping better with that now.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

shandon, frankly sucks! if i was wilkens id start dermarr over him, or move marbury over to the two guard and start frankie, and dermarr at the 3 if thomas is out


----------

